

Show HN: Code for your country - dlapiduz
https://www.govcode.org/

======
nonameface
Selecting C++ takes me to a page where no filter is set and all languages are
visible.

C# takes me to a page with the "C" filter set, not C#.

In Firefox 32.0 if it matters

------
jacalata
I like the idea, but FYI that site is a giant mess on my nexus 5.

------
Discere
It's not been coded too well, try selecting C#, not happy.

